# Service engine soon, grrr..... need ur help



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

hi people..

I have a nissan sentra 2000 with 60k about miliage...

I purchased this car from an used car dealer and it runs pretty smooth when we tested it, so i bought it.

After several hours of driving the Service engine soon light poped up.. I thought there was a serious problem but everything runs fine...

I went to a car repairing shop and did a test then i have the p0171 error code... I did some research and i found out its mostly costed by a malfunction of the o2 sensor...

So without spending tons of money and time, is there a way that i can fix or clean this sensor? or is the error costed by some other reasons?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

do you have a warranty? if so, they should absolutely, positively cover all of your problems.


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry no warranty on this car, i m trying to fix it by myself


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

buy a new one?


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

no i m not gonna spend more than 50 bucks or more on this little problem


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

right.......cuz that makes sense


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

lolz

I was trying to crack the o2 sensor open and i m stucked with one of those special hex-screws. do you know where i can get this special hex screwdriver?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

kidwithshirt said:


> lolz
> 
> I was trying to crack the o2 sensor open and i m stucked with one of those special hex-screws. do you know where i can get this special hex screwdriver?


i hope you mean crack it loose from the ehaust bung....not actaully open the sensor


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

dunno, i m a noob lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

do u have the sensor out of the car?


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

o i wish


that is my problem, i dont have to special hex-screwdriver to get it out


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so you are trying to remove it from the bung, go to an autoparts store and buy the tool, and while your there pick up a new one, as theres no real way to clean an o2 sensor


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

how much does the sensor cost


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lemme check


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ummm bout $50 if u get a universal, if you upgrade $100+


----------



## kidwithshirt (Aug 1, 2005)

google's froogle says its 178bucks lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thats for an upgraded one, for your basic o2 sensor its $50


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*i got same issue*

i own nissan sentra Xe 2001 87.000 miles.
aND i got very simular issue
service engine light comes on after maybe a week i went to auto zone they told me this is gas cup i got new one install it after about a week light comes back on.


My warranty on the car is 100,000 miles power train . But diagnostic fee is 80 dollars. And if they find issue witm car they will give me my money back for diagnostic if not i just lost 80 dollars.







QUOTE=kidwithshirt]hi people..



I have a nissan sentra 2000 with 60k about miliage...

I purchased this car from an used car dealer and it runs pretty smooth when we tested it, so i bought it.

After several hours of driving the Service engine soon light poped up.. I thought there was a serious problem but everything runs fine...

I went to a car repairing shop and did a test then i have the p0171 error code... I did some research and i found out its mostly costed by a malfunction of the o2 sensor...

So without spending tons of money and time, is there a way that i can fix or clean this sensor? or is the error costed by some other reasons?[/QUOTE]


----------

